
Allthenticate - banderon
https://www.allthenticate.net/
======
banderon
I thought these guys were a lastpass/august competitor, but they are so much
more! Plans to replace all authentication and authorization with your phone! I
saw a user had his phone connecting to his car, the door to his office, and
then log him in to his laptop. Very cool, indeed!

